# Spring of 2012 I had hopes



## Marco

Scrapped the car I took my test in along with 5 others and sold the JD 530 I learned to drive, did it without Uncle.
Can you make it without government help?


----------



## Marco

Pussies


----------



## Marco

Just bugs me when people complain about others getting a government handout and they ain't no better.
Mark Mushinski, look me up for gov. payments, did this once before and no one stepped forward cause they are all tit suckers.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I've made it this far without help. I have no problem with people that truly need the help getting assistance but i hate seeing these cockroaches in groceries stores buying better food than i am with a bridge card then driving off in a Benz,BMW,Cadillac etc.


----------



## Marco

Candie asses put your balls tooooooooooooooooooooooooo the wall.


----------



## Marco

KenJax Tree said:


> I've made it this far without help. I have no problem with people that truly need the help getting assistance but i hate seeing these cockroaches in groceries stores buying better food than i am with a bridge card then driving off in a Benz,BMW,Cadillac etc.



Have you ever ate like a King from the truck from the food pantry?


----------



## Marco

Let's see who comes forward with just dollars per acre


----------



## Marco

####### ####ers the only way they could sit and talk smart is if they weren't getting a handout themsrelves.


----------



## Marco

My name is Mark, I raise beef cattle, I drink to much and I take no Government money.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Marco said:


> Have you ever ate like a King from the truck from the food pantry?



Can't say i have.


----------



## Marco

You farm and want to gripe, post your name, I'll look you up. I don't need no static from the big calf out on pasture or worst yet last years calf. Find me, Mark Mushinski, let's do this.


----------



## Marco

I'm the only guy that farms and steps forward with his full name, Mark Mushinski. And everybody sits and howls about the ##### on welfare in Detroit.


----------



## Marco

Come on, I see you watching. Post your name if you farm and want to gripe.


----------



## Marco

don't worry about LLCs I've found ex strippers that couldn't be found.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't farm and i'm not griping.


----------



## Marco

It's haying season, let's see who comes forward by Sunday morning.


----------



## Marco

Well ok African american lover I got Muslims in my corn./


----------



## Marco

Marco said:


> Well ok African american lover I got Muslims in my corn./



Sort that out


----------



## Marco

People, I tell ya, don't know their anus from a circular depression in the soil and they think they are Deity.


----------



## Marco

I get more racial slures before my eggs get flipped from my father than what you hear all day.


----------



## Marco

I got hay this year to make, I don't need you fat conservitives leaning on me. See you after all hallos eve.


----------



## Marco

Any of you welfare hounds with a John Deere gonna fess up?


----------



## Marco

Cain slew Able because God wanted meat for the altar not crops.


----------



## nohandle

*Are you drunk?*

Your ranting reminds me of my own bi polar bear. I agree, I don't welfare and so i don't fare as well as my poor neighbor who does. It is my choice to not live like I'm on a reservation. At least we still have the choice to suffer with pride in America.

In all honesty farming has been F.ed my whole life. Where i grew up in eastern Oregon if you asked what a farmer was doing with a barren field somebody would tell you he was farming the government. Most farms grew and grow grain today. Their is less gov/farming/subsidizing but times are harder. 

Good luck with your farm.


----------



## bowtechmadman

I have to say this is the first time I have been disappointed in the mods for letting this thread continue.


----------



## Gologit

bowtechmadman said:


> I have to say this is the first time I have been disappointed in the mods for letting this thread continue.



Why shouldn't it continue? He received an infraction for one of the posts and he hasn't continued his diatribe in over a week.

He hasn't actually broken any rules.

Maybe when he's feeling better he'll read what he's posted here and realize just how bad it made him sound.

Or then again...maybe not.


----------



## Marco

*I got me a wonderous new toy*

View attachment 306858
Father is still talking about a Big 6 McCormick, had an arguement and went to an auction
View attachment 306855


----------



## Marco

It's a place for me to vent, if you don't like it, just go away. I was brainwashed before kindergarten that if the farm doesn't go I am a failure.


----------



## Marco

My gosh, I went and thaught I done something bad. I get this way on black coffee.


----------



## Marco

*I'll be the first to admit that I am below average, but*

if one farmer equals %100 and one farmer on average feeds 155 people, would it not stand to reason that %15,500 of the population is against/does not understand the average farmer?


----------



## Marco

*But since we are so advanced,*

we only need %.75 of are population to feed us.


----------



## Marco

*As a doorprize, I got a big bruin that would make most of you run and hide,*

that has 400 acres that he rents out, yet he comes here for $8 per hour and a meal............ and says that your the brains , I'm the grunt.


----------



## Marco

for that $8 I can use him in the shop, 9600 Ford now with PTO hub. Come back Blue Lady.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/dTyeMjEzqUI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## stihl023/5

Whats up Marco?


----------



## Marco

I feel rotten, I stay home and help Pa and get the finger, for the way I did on ASVAP, I could have had fissionable material to blow you bung holes up by now.


----------



## stihl023/5

Marco said:


> I feel rotten, I stay home and help Pa and get the finger, for the way I did on ASVAP, I could have had fissionable material to blow you bung holes up by now.



I hear you, there are many things I could have done diff too. But sometimes we don't choose a path, it chooses us.


----------



## Marco

*Oh*

Cessium 90 was found 140 miles from Hanford Washington, so it must be Fukshima.


----------



## stihl023/5

Marco said:


> Cessium 90 was found 140 miles from Hanford Washington, so it must be Fukshima.



You are right conditions there are getting worse.


----------



## stihl023/5

Well keep your chin up bud I will check back with you tomorrow.


----------



## Marco

Bomb in Alamagordo and Fatman came from Hanford, Littleboy came from Oakridge from the tva and fdr that you boys ##### about, Littleboy was a Hale Mary.


----------



## Macman125

Marco said:


> Bomb in Alamagordo and Fatman came from Hanford, Littleboy came from Oakridge from the tva and fdr that you boys ##### about, Littleboy was a Hale Mary.



You remind me of the man in your avatar.


----------



## Marco

*Me and the Glenster*

I'm the brains and he's the grunt, I'm the little iron man.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PV4b9Vdsld4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

maclovercp125 said:


> You remind me of the man in your avatar.



I don't need a vacation to anywhere, I just seen the Shining as my best chance to get some sleep, heat, snow, plugged roads and no phone and he cracked up?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Marco said:


> My name is Mark, I raise beef cattle, *I drink to much* and I take no Government money.




I highlighted it for you. At least this explains a few things.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Marco said:


> if one farmer equals %100 and one farmer on average feeds 155 people, would it not stand to reason that %15,500 of the population is against/does not understand the average farmer?





Hey I'll agree. I don't understand much of what you are saying. I love farmers though, and never speak a negative word about them. Happy Farming!


----------

